# trans/transfer case sensor/switch wiring questions



## Sawsall (Jul 7, 2015)

95 Nissan manual transmission 4wd pickup... I got the vehicle with the wiring ripped off the sensors and the connectors ripped off the harness... I cant find the info I need in either manual I have... the wiring diagrams are either for typical and or not for the 95 with electronic speedometer... 

3 of the 5 sensors/switches are missing wires. you can tell that each had 2 wires... only 4 wires in the harness not hooked up, so 1 or 2 of the wires had to "Y" out to multiple switches/sensors... or I'm missing wires (i pulled the tape and cover back 12 inches and no other wires... so assuming the wires "Y" off...)

I am a seasoned mechanic and it is no problem for me to wire them in. I replaced the Rear sensor because the wires ripped off so close no soldering on new wires, and know it is the Vehicle speed sensor... If I could find a readable wiring diagram for this vehicle I could fix it... But all I am finding is "typical" and none show the VSS

Here is what I can see:
5 sensors/switches from front (clutch end) to rear Drive shaft end:

1st switch/sensor is on the side right behind the clutch housing and is hooked up and good, has 2 wires, 1 red with black tracer wire and 1 white with black tracer... 
question: what switch is it?

2nd switch/sensor is on the top middle pass side of transmission and is hooked up and good, has 2 wires, 1 is blue with black tracer, 1 is black...
question: what switch is it?

3rd switch/sensor is either tail end of tranny or front of transfercase... hard to tell where trans ends and xfer starts... it is on the side and has the wires ripped off but I can tell it had 2 wires, but came off at the soldered terminals so I cant tell what color...
Questions: 1 what is it? 2. what wires go to it?

4th switch/sensor is on the side of the transfer case, I assume it is the 4wd switch... I can see it had 2 wires to it, ripped off at teminals so I cant tell the colors...
questions: 1. is it the 4wd switch? 2. what wires to it?

5 sensor is the VSS that I replaced new... the wire colors on it dont match the colors of any of the hanging wires from the harnes...
what wires go to it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your best bet is to take pictures of the wires and post them here. Also state what engine you have. You'll need a copy of the FSM for the year of the truck; a copy can be obtained from:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Interesting link, but it won't let me access the manuals because there is a login challenge.

The prompt says "Nissan Manuals". I tried putting that in the username (Nissan) and password (Manuals) fields, but it did not work.

I've emailed for the password.

I'm not trying to offend the board, but most manuals are also available here:










On to your sensor and switches question.

*Switches*:
 Could be the Crankshaft Position Sensor
 Neutral or Reverse switch
 I don't have a 4x4, but I'm guessing it is the Neutral Switch (see pic)
 4 wheel drive switch sounds good to me (see pic)
 The VSS should snap into a plug. The wire colors may not match. The VSS creates a voltage when turned, so applying a low voltage battery (i.e. AA) across wires should generate a speed reading on the gauge. Hopefully, there are not more than 2 wires.

Nissan's 1994 truck is the same as the 1995, but the 1994 Service Manual seems to have better data for wiring diagrams.

This post shows both a Neutral switch and a 4WD switch:










There is also a harness layout beginning on EL-79, but you'll likely need to print that out to read it. I think the wires you are going to want to trace out are on EL-82 and match those up with the wires shown on EL-85.


----------

